# What size pusher for a 12,000lbs 4wd 60hp tractor



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Like the title states. What size pusher should I be looking for for my tractor?
Ford 260c 4wd 63hp diesel. Front end loader, 1,400lb weight box on 3pt hitch and 1,300lbs of beat juice in the rear tires + 1,136lbs of rear wheel weight

I was thinking 10' would be what I want or should I be looking bigger/ smaller?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Diesel_brad said:


> Like the title states. What size pusher should I be looking for for my tractor?
> Ford 260c 4wd 63hp diesel. Front end loader, 1,400lb weight box on 3pt hitch and 1,300lbs of beat juice in the rear tires + 1,136lbs of rear wheel weight
> 
> I was thinking 10' would be what I want or should I be looking bigger/ smaller?


Good question 
I've never been in a machine that couldn't push what I was doing 
Which probably means I could be doing it with a smaller machine. 
I'm going to say your safe with a ten footer

I don't know if you can (or want) to go bigger 
I run 8s on my skid steers and they're in the 70-75 ho range on im positive I could be using a 10
But tbh for where they are operating the 8 is plenty and still out performs any truck


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I run 10 on my skids 
I have a 12 on my terex tl 80 but we plow with the storm so never that much 6 inches the most at a time


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

I would think 10ft is good for that machine, based on the specs and info your giving...not sure how much turning your gonna do with full loads though..?.?... Open lot with mostly straight pushes that thing should easily handle a 10 though


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Maybe I will consider a 8' then. I get paid by the hour so it fit take a little longer......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Diesel_brad said:


> Maybe I will consider a 8' then. I get paid by the hour so it fit take a little longer......


In that case get you a jeep cj5 with a 6 1/2 straight blade.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> In that case get you a jeep cj5 with a 6 1/2 straight blade.


Or one of these...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or one of these...


File photo...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

same with as the bucket that fits the loader, thinking 8 ft or pretty close


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whatever you decide rubber edge will steal power from you.

Look for a steel trip edge


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

leolkfrm said:


> same with as the bucket that fits the loader, thinking 8 ft or pretty close


The Original bucket is only 6'6" wide


1olddogtwo said:


> Whatever you decide rubber edge will steal power from you.
> 
> Look for a steel trip edge


Good to know, never thought of that


----------

